# Micro SD Card+Samsung SGH-T629 mobile phone



## mfulling23 (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased a micro sd card for my phone (it comes with an SD adapter) but after formatting on my phone it will not read in my SD card slot...it only reads when i connect through another device like my MP3 player or camera. Do you think that this is a formatting compatibility issue (or something that can be resolved)?

OS: Windows Vista
Vaio


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Are you sure the SD adapter is working? (When you're reading it through the other devices, are you using the SD adapter?)


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

What, exactly, is not reading it? The computer or the phone?

When I bought a Micro SD for my phone, I did not have to do any formatting at all. I just stuck it in the phone slot and the phone read it. When I had something on it I wanted to transfer to my computer, I just put it in the adapter and the computer "found" it and read it; again, without any formatting involved.

Are you sure you were supposed to format it? The memory card I bought for my digital camera says that if I format the card, it completely wipes out all the stored data on it.


----------



## mfulling23 (Nov 14, 2007)

No...the computer will not read it...when i stick the micro SD card in my phone it creates folders (but i am not sure of other formatting changes). It works when i connect through other devices like my camera and mp3 player and other SD cards do work in the SD slot of my computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's possible that's by design. Not what I'd do, but they may be trying to force you to upload/download the content using the phone, which also runs up the line charges.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

OH, .......have you actually transferred your pictures in your phone from your phone's internal memory to the Micro SD memory card? You have to actually transfer images TO the Micro SD, or else there won't be anything on the Micro SD card for the computer to read.


----------



## ken j (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an LG VX8300 and a Kingston 1GB Micro SD card with full size SD adapter. I initially formatted the card in a PC, and created 5 folders for storage of pix, flix, sounds, music, and mp3's. The micro SD card could be read fine in this and another PC and in two same model phones. After transferring a full card of data to a phone, I decided to reformat the card in the phone. Now the card can be read ONLY by the phones. I have tried to get two PC's to read the card using multiple SD card readers, a camera card slot and a printer card slot. ALL of these methods WILL read all other SD cards that I have. But when I put the Micro SD in any slot I get an error message that says "please insert a disk into drive "K" and try again". The card can have data transferred to and from it to the phone's internal memory, so obviously the card is not bad or corrupt.

I have concluded that formatting the micro SD card in the phone has rendered it forever inaccessible by any other devices. I can't even use "brute force" re-formatting tools like SwissKnife, etc., because the card is simply NOT present in other devices. There IS data on the card BTW, but even if there weren't the PC should still pick up the 5 folders on the card that get created when it is formatted in the phone (phone formatting does this automatically). 

Thanks a lot Verizon!


----------



## Kavik79 (Jan 15, 2008)

there is one other possability. I had this problem with mine.....

My card was formatted using my phone. On my phone I had set up a password on the memory card, thinking it would stop access to reading the card on the phone without entering the password. I have no idea what the point of it was, because it never asked for a password to read it.......but it did make the card un-readable in my computer. Once I cleared the password from the card it read fine in my computer.

Try going to your gallery (or wherever you access the card from) and go into the options, see if there's an option for clearing/deleting the password. It may not work, but it's worth a shot 


EDIT: just remembered after submitting this, I did research it before and found out what the password does. It's made to lock the card so it can only be used in your phone. If someone took your card and tried to put it in their phone they'd have to have the password to unlock it........now that I remember that, I'm thinking this just might work


----------



## ken j (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got another micro SD card IDENTICAL to the one in my post above and formatted it in the PC only. It works in both the PC's and in both the phones again, as my original card did until I formatted it in the phone.

Something happens to the card when it is formatted in the phone, like a proprietary file structure or some type of encryption that makes the card then not even detectable in a PC. There was never an option to use a password, in my particular scenario.

Good luck, Ken


----------



## customcracka (Jun 6, 2008)

I had these same problems and went looking on Samsung's website and apparently the phone ONLY supports up to a 1GB SD card but they recommend a 512mb card. I swapped my 2GB card for a 512, put the card in the phone and let the phone format it and it works perfectly. 

The other 2 weird things is the song can't be above 192 kbps quality and the filename can't be too long or the phone won't play it. 

It's pretty much more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## acealive1 (Apr 12, 2007)

im having that issue as we speak but its on a computer and the card just says it cant transfer a certain file. but each time its a different song


----------

